# No-Coat, or Paper Bead....that is the question.



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys.
As you may have read from other posts of mine, I own my own drywall company. We are small, but honest. I have been boarding for over 15 years, and now want to or shall i say am going to learn how to tape. I have done taping before, and its nothing new, except that fact that now i am responsable for any problems,....(issue here) hense that is the reason why i am taking up the trade. I have orderd a wack of taping tools, Columbia and Can-am. I know how they are used, and the theroy, behind them, so i am confadant i can do this...
BUT... I have been looking into the No -Coat bead, and am thinking that is the way to go. I would greatly appriciate any feedback that i can get on this product. It is relativly new here in pg.. i know many of the tapers around our parts, and they are all getting close to retirement, and the ones that remaine are pertty set in their ways, and products. I need you info, and suggestions.

Muchly appriciated.
Jay Seel
AARC Drywall.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Paper bead (glue on type) is cheaper than no coat. I only use no coat if I am doing a peak ceiling or an off angle that the regular offset bead won't work on because of framing issues.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

I have yet to get the quote back for a box of no-coat, but most of my contractors like the idea, and dont mind that it may be more expensive.

Jay


----------



## SIDrywall (Jan 14, 2008)

I personally have not used the no coat bead (because I have not been taping lately), but our tapers request it. It seems like a good idea, and if it saves some headaches, call backs, or time.....it is well worth the extra cost!!!


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I like it for off angle beads, it spreads easy by hand. For regular corners (90) I like the paper-faced metal beads, they coat out better IMO, the no-coats are heavier and don't lay as flat. Plus, I like haveing metal in the corner as opposed to just paper, but no-coats are a good bead. BTW, no-coat is the name brand, they still need to be coated like any other bead, says so right on the box.


----------



## mudderofall (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree nocoat is awesome. Get a flat applicator for your can am tube to put the mud on. If the boarders are good use straight flex or even the thin nocoat to save a few pennies

W


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

What is a box worth... for outside 90 and how many feet in box

Jay


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

100 feet per box. 2, 3 1/4 and 4 1/2 inch wide versions available. Also Zooma-Flex that can be run through a Bazooka.

REally makes getting straight corners easy and fast. Saves mud and time.

Doesn't rust or dent like metal. Strait-Flex may be a little better at impact resistance if you use their "Big" product.


----------



## Terryw (Oct 22, 2007)

Are we talking Ultratrim or Ultraflex? The Ultraflex is the hinged flexible tape and comes in a roll, can be used for inside corners, outside corners, and off angles. The Ultratrim is the stiff variety that comes 50 pieces to box in lengths of 8', 9', 10', and 12'. Since it is 50 pieces per box, the total ln footage varies per length purchased. Price per foot from Grabber is around .35 per ft. Not sure what they charge to ship to the Great White North!

http://www.grabberman.com/ItemDetails.aspx?pkey=Taping+%26+Finishing+Products|NO-COAT%C2%AE+Drywall+Corners|ULTRATRIM%E2%84%A2%7CNO-COAT%C2%AE+ULTRATRIM%E2%84%A2+OUTSIDE+90&pval=5|27|92|SOC8&pIds=CategoryID|CategoryID|ProductTypeID|itemid&itemid=SOC8


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's that Grabber link from Terryw's post.:thumbsup:


----------

